
Decentralized Machine-To-Machine Economy with IOTA Tangle|Directed Acyclic Graph - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/09/21/what-is-iota-simply-explained-iot/
======
cryptking
I see lot of answers indicating the meaning of DAG (Directed Acyclic Graph)
but no answers on its applications. Here is a very simple one -

Pre-requisite graph - During an engineering course every student faces a task
of choosing subjects that follows requirements such as pre-requisites. Now its
clear that you cannot take a class on Artificial Intelligence[B] without a pre
requisite course on Algorithms[A]. Hence B depends on A or in better terms A
has an edge directed to B. So in order to reach Node B you have to visit Node
A. It will soon be clear that after adding all the subjects with its pre-
requisites into a graph, it will turn out to be a Directed Acyclic Graph.

------
acob
Example uses of a directed acyclic graph in programming include more or less
anything that represents connectivity and causality.

For example, suppose you have a computation pipeline that is configurable at
runtime. As one example of this, suppose computations A,B,C,D,E,F, and G
depend on each other: A depends on C, C depends on E and F, B depends on D and
E, and D depends on F. This can be represented as a DAG.

